

7 days for 7 Mobile apps by 7 University of Waterloo students - cing
http://7cubedproject.com/

======
reso
Sweet! We made HN! This is Gareth from 7cubed. In fact we're not restricting
ourselves to mobile apps; yesterday we wrote <http://uwchat.ca>, a chat client
for classrooms in Waterloo, and its a pure web app.

We're hacking hard on today's app, but if anyone has any questions I'll do my
best to answer them.

~~~
G_Wen
While I love the novelty behind UW chat most professors probably be a little
annoyed with it. Still it seems like a pretty fun instant chat room app.

Really looking forward to the the next few apps. QC seems to have a lot of
potential.

~~~
reso
Thanks! Yeah, we didn't really write it to make profs happy, we just felt
there was need for a generic medium for in-class anonymous communication.

~~~
G_Wen
UWDC does a pretty good job of that too.

------
nchlswu
I was following the progress on the weekend. Glad you guys made HN. Good
stuff.

Does UW Chat automatically handle the difference between "RCH 101" and
"RCH101"?

~~~
reso
Not yet. We've been busy on our latest hack today, but as soon as we can find
a spare minute we're going to do some updates to uwchat.ca

